# What is taking so long?



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sentenced to death good now what is taking so long. He confessed, many Eye witnesses, other evidence, found guilty by a jury, sentenced to death by a jury. No doubt, no question so what is taking so long to carry out his just sentences? Well at least they did not give him the cowards death sentence Life without parole.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Who? Where? For what?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The Charleston Church murderer. I will not use his name.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It'll be years and years before he takes his final breath. 

I'm sure most of us will have completely forgotten about him by the time that happens.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Sentenced to death good now what is taking so long. He confessed, many Eye witnesses, other evidence, found guilty by a jury, sentenced to death by a jury. No doubt, no question so what is taking so long to carry out his just sentences? Well at least they did not give him the cowards death sentence Life without parole.


Well you can rest assured that in 30 or 40 years from now that this little monster's sentence will finally be carried out if at all. The trial lawyers are gonna' milk every dime out of it filing for endless appeals. That's what it's all about. Their bottom line.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

In situations such as the one we are discussing, and with irrefutable proof of committing the crime, once receiving the death penalty, it should be carried out within 18 months at most. 

Lots of issues within the criminal justice system need a complete overhaul.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well he was just sentenced in the Federal trial within the last day. As much as I think we should do it this way, we just don't take the guilty party out behind the courthouse and put two in his head. That is just not the "polite" way of killing someone. No, as a society, we need to be absolutely sure that the person is guilty of the heinous crime beyond all reasonable doubt, and convince ourselves of it, before we can actually say everybody agrees that this guy should die. 

It will be 10 years before this guy hits the executioners table or chair or whatever will be used. And of course, we also have to let the state spend millions of dollars to retry him for the same crime so we can convince the people of South Carolina that our state government is doing it's job too. Everybody wants a piece of the action.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> Well he was just sentenced in the Federal trial within the last day. As much as I think we should do it this way, we just don't take the guilty party out behind the courthouse and put two in his head. That is just not the "polite" way of killing someone. No, as a society, we need to be absolutely sure that the person is guilty of the heinous crime beyond all reasonable doubt, and convince ourselves of it, before we can actually say everybody agrees that this guy should die.
> 
> It will be 10 years before this guy hits the executioners table or chair or whatever will be used. And of course, we also have to let the state spend millions of dollars to retry him for the same crime so we can convince the people of South Carolina that our state government is doing it's job too. Everybody wants a piece of the action.


He is on video entering and exiting the church, he left behind a witness who he told that he wanted left alive so that she could attest to his actions, and he admitted to the crime himself.

If he isn't a poster child for an expedient death penalty, I don't know who is.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> He is on video entering and exiting the church, he left behind a witness who he told that he wanted left alive so that she could attest to his actions, and he admitted to the crime himself.
> 
> If he isn't a poster child for an expedient death penalty, I don't know who is.


Yes, I completely agree, but it won't happen in a quick manner because of the requirements of due process.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> Yes, I completely agree, but it won't happen in a quick manner because of the requirements of due process.


So unfortunate that this is true. I am in complete favor of delaying sentence when there are questions about someone's guilt. Lord knows, I don't wish to put an innocent man to death... or keep him imprisoned. But when we have a clear cut case where there is absolutely no question about the guilt of a prisoner, then the sentence should be carried out in an expedient manner, say within a year.

As for the instrument to be used for putting the condemned to death, I favor hanging. Very inexpensive, virtually fool prove, the condemned suffers a bit (death is not near immediate - it can be as much as 20 minutes before the heart stops beating). And you can reuse the rope.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> Yes, I completely agree, but it won't happen in a quick manner because of the requirements of due process.


As much as we all believe this guy should be locked in a portable toilet with a huge colony of yellow jackets and rolled off a mountain ledge, this is a nation of law. Our law protects the minority (not talking race), the innocent and people who can't otherwise defend themselves from mob rule. That's the point of Law, the Constitution and Due Process. Making sure this guy receives due process helps to ensure you will also receive due process if you are wrongly charged and maybe convicted for a heinous crime when a mob with a rope comes banging on the courthouse doors, demanding action. As a free people, we must carefully and jealously protect these inalienable rights regardless on how angry we may be towards evil people. As far as accelerating the process, absolutely and at least 10 fold. I'm certain it could be streamlined.

I also think when the execution occurs, it ought to be available to the public to see if they choose. Maybe behind the courthouse downtown. Also, bring back the gallows. No reason to be painless and polite. If it's consistent, it's not cruel and unusual.

Love this video. So funny:


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

They will wait awhile, to give time for the KKK to break him out of jail.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> Yes, I completely agree, but it won't happen in a quick manner because of the requirements of due process.


Like I said, a lot of things in the criminal justice system need an over-haul.


----------



## therewolf (Jan 10, 2017)

tony pasley said:


> Sentenced to death good now what is taking so long. He confessed, many Eye witnesses, other evidence, found guilty by a jury, sentenced to death by a jury. No doubt, no question so what is taking so long to carry out his just sentences? Well at least they did not give him the cowards death sentence Life without parole.


Well, I respectfully disagree. Life without parole is an entire lifetime to regret what he did.

Especially if he is forced to work, and donate all his pay to the victims.

Bread and water to eat.

NO electronics. Books only, to read, nothing published the last ten years.

Make him wear a pink jumpsuit, cheap, low-cut shoes, lace-ups. Cheap socks and

underwear.

Force him to read books which are vocational training.

Let the word spread, that criminals will answer to victims, and their families,

and THEY will decide what is "cruel and unusual punishment"

Since he took life from them, make him an involuntary organ donor, for

the victim's sick relatives.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

tony pasley said:


> Sentenced to death good now what is taking so long. .


Wasn't he just sentenced the day you posted this?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

therewolf said:


> Since he took life from them, make him an involuntary organ donor, for
> 
> the victim's sick relatives.


I kind of like the idea of involuntary organ donor, but for everyone and all death row inmates after due process. Keep them nice and healthy with exercise and nutra-loaf to eat. Over time, take various organs as needed. Take the last kidney and heart in the end. The remainder could feed Yellowstone wolves or carnivorous zoo animals.

All inmates would have to wear the pink tutus as their normal attire; would have to work in prison factories and farms. Webcams would feed this to a popular cable TV channel reality show so the family of criminals could see Uncle Vinnie or Brother Bubba working in the veggie fields while dressed in that pink tutu. Child molesters would have their wedding tackle permanently removed prior to beginning the mandatory work program. Am I too gruesome? Maybe. I just think the public display of violent criminals and child molesters being emasculated might go further to convincing others who might consider this behavior. When teenager Little Eddie sees his big tough Uncle Vinnie on reality TV picking string beans in a field while wearing that pink tutu, Edward might make different life choices. All profit would go to restitution and to offset prison cost.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

denner said:


> Wasn't he just sentenced the day you posted this?


Yes and there is no doubt about guilt so get it done.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The wheels of justice grind ever so sloooooooowly............


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...Child molesters would have their wedding tackle permanently removed prior to beginning the mandatory work program...


Both death and the removal of bits and pieces would have to be restricted to criminals who:
1. Have confessed to their crimes, and
2. Have been shown by independent, indisputable evidence to be guilty of the crimes to which they've confessed.

I am very leery of the possibilities of trumped-up evidence, laboratory errors and malfeasance, and coerced confessions.
We've seen a lot of all of that, during the past 125 years or so.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

Well as I said to a few people on fb, just put him in general population and just let things sort it's self out.. Cuz in prison he won't last long.. eventually someone will get to him and take care of things

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skolnick (Jan 8, 2017)

tony pasley said:


> what is taking so long to carry out his just sentences?


On March 30, 1981, John Hinckley shot the President of the United States in front of a mass of witnesses. On April 27, 1982, jury selection began.

On October 6, 1981, Anwar Sadat was assassinated. On April 15, 1982, the assassins of Anwar Sadat were publicly executed in Cairo.

Although Sadat was shot 190 days AFTER Reagan, his assassins were captured, tried, convicted, sentenced, and executed, 12 days BEFORE Hinckley even came to trial. That's the way we roll.


----------

